# has she been mated with



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Has she been mated with other members guess her age 2-3 months .I got her from petstore and im not sure if they seperate genders but i got 2 mice and one is a male she has been in cage with him for 3 days






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

if she has been in the cage with a male for that long I would say odds are pretty good she has but I am not sure, I don't think you will know for sure until the 3wks or so are up for her to have babies or not :/ I hope it works out for you


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Seminal plugs don't stay in for super-long, and they're hard to identify over webcam pictures anyway. Does have a 5-day cycle, with only one of those days being fertile. So, with three days in with him, if you assume your buck's got his priorities straight, you've got a 60% chance of mating. Pregnancies are pretty obvious after about two weeks, and you'll see babies at three weeks after mating (ish). If you weigh her daily, they're easier to identify from the get-go, but it seems like most folks don't bother.


----------

